# 2016 supersix evo 105 vs 2017 evo 105



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Can anyone give a review on how much better the new frame is? I know about all the differences and improvements cannondale claims. They say it's more stiffer and more compliant. Does someone have both frames that can chime in?

I'm asking because lbs have reduced the 2016 significantly but I was looking for a 2017/2018 model. Just want to know the real world difference 

Thanks


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

sheepherder said:


> Can anyone give a review on how much better the new frame is? I know about all the differences and improvements cannondale claims. They say it's more stiffer and more compliant. Does someone have both frames that can chime in?
> 
> I'm asking because lbs have reduced the 2016 significantly but I was looking for a 2017/2018 model. Just want to know the real world difference
> 
> Thanks


The only way you will know is to test ride both. One person will chime in and say they feel a big difference, another will say they feel no difference. The only thing that matters is how it feels to YOU, nobody else.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

You ask anyone you'll get polar opposite results. Very strange but true.


----------

